# Bleeding 7dpt5dt (FET) - Should I be scared??



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi All
So I am 7dpt FET. I went to the loo in the early hours and OH NO there was blood on the tissue. It was not just tiny spots but an actual wipe of blood. I had it this morning too. It was reddy /pink. Been to loo about 20 times today now it seems to be just spots of brown blood. I didn't have PMT or cramps like I did in my last 2ww when AF appeared. I do have a sore pain in my lower right side.
Could it be implantation bleed or do you think my AF will appear later? I am hoping implanation but am I just kidding myself? Tempted to test but I know its way too early.
Would love some support.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Michelle

If you are 7dp5dt your embryos will be 12 days old (12DPO) and you can get an accurate result on a preg test from 14DPO so only a couple of days to wait. I really hope the bleeding stops, as far as I know implantation can start from day 6 and carry on until day 12, some ladies have light bleeding before their BFP others dont so no clues either way really, sorry I cant give you more help, the only way to know will be to test in a few days - good luck xx


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for taking the time to reply - they told me to test on Friday so will just keep praying til then (and maybe obsessively checking for blood!)
Baby dust xxx


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Michelle I think it sounds like implantation bleeding if you go to thread 2WW frequently asked questions there is a good description there


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for giving me hope xx will look!!


----------

